# LEPTOSPIRA VACCINE--Adverse Reactions



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST THIS MESSAGE.*

Regarding the Lepto vaccine, on Page 2 of the *American Animal Hospital Association's 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines *and Recommendations, it states that *"Optional or 'noncore' vaccines are those that the committee believe should be considered only in special circumstances because their use is more dependent on the exposure risk of the individual animal. Issues of geographic distribution and lifestyle should be considered before administering these vaccines. In addition, the diseases involved are generally self-limiting or respond readily to treatment. The committee believes this group of vaccines comprises distemper-meases virus (D-MV), canine parainfluenza virus (CPIV), Leptospira spp., Bordetella bronchispetica, and Borrelia burdorferi." *

Furthermore, on Page 7, Tables 1 of the AAHA Guidelines referenced above, it states under Revaccination (Booster Recommendations) that the Leptospira interrogans vaccine *"....this product carries high-risk for adverse vaccine events." *Under Overall Comments and Recommendations they elaborate: *"Anecdotal reports from veterinarians and breeders suggest that the incidence of postvaccination reactions (acute anaphylaxis) in puppies (<12 wks of age) and small-breed dogs is high. Reactions are most severe in young (<9 wks of age) puppies. Routine use of the vaccine should be delayed until dogs are >9 wks of age."*

On Page 8 of the *2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines*, it states that "*Veterinarians are advised of anecdotal reports of ACUTE ANAPHYLAXIS in TOY BREEDS following administration of leptospirosis vaccines. Routine vaccination of toy breeds should only be considered in dogs known to have a high exposure risk."*

Leptospira is a *“killed”* vaccine and is associated with clinically significant adverse reactions. According to the* 2003 AAHA Guidelines* http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm (Page 16),* "...killed vaccines are much more likely to cause hypersensitivity reactions (e.g., immune-mediated disease)." *Further, the AAHA task force reports on Page 18 that, *"Bacterial vaccines, especially killed whole organism products …..are much more likely to cause adverse reactions than subunit or live bacterial vaccines or MLV vaccines, especially if given topically. Several killed bacterial products are used as immunomodulators/adjuvants. Thus, their presence in a combination vaccine product may enhance or suppress the immune response or may cause an undesired response (e.g., IgE hypersensitivity or a class of antibody that is not protective)."*

A fuller discussion of the Lepto vaccine can be found on Page 14, in which it is reported that, *"Immunity is an ill-defined term for Leptospira ssp. products. If immunity is defined as protection from infection or prevention of bacterial-shedding, then there is little or no enduring immunity."*

Personally, I found the most stunning quote in this entire document to be on Page 18, in which the task force declares: *"However, the ethical issue that our profession struggles with today is whether economics justifies giving an animal a drug (vaccines are biologic drugs) that is not necessarily required. As a minimum, we should allow pet owners to make this choice rather than make it for them."*

Dr. Alice Wolf, Professor of Small Animal Internal Medicine at Texas A&M College of Veterinary Medicine, stated in an address (Vaccines of the Present and Future http://www.vin.com/VINDBPub/SearchPB/Proceedings/PR05000/PR00141.htm) at the 2001 World Small Animal Veterinary Association World Congress that: *"The most reactive vaccines for dogs include leptospirosis bacterin and Borrelia [Lyme]vaccine.".*

The Leptospira vaccine is also an "adjuvanted" vaccine, as are the Lyme and Rabies vaccines. *"The World Health Organization (WHO) in 1999 classified veterinary vaccine adjuvants as Class III/IV carcinogens with Class IV being the highest risk," *IARC Monographs on the Evaluation of Carinogenic Risks to Humans: Volune 74, World Health Organization, International Agency for Research on Cancer, Feb. 23-Mar. 2, 1999, p. 24, 305, 310.

*Combination Vaccines, Multiple Shots*--on Page 16 of the* 2003 AAHA Guidelines* under *Immunological Factors Determining Vaccine Safety*, it states that: *"Although increasing the number of components in a vaccine may be more convenient for the practitioner or owner, the likelihood for adverse effects may increase. Also, interference can occur among the components. Care must be taken not to administer a product containing too many vaccines simultaneously if adverse events are to be avoided and optimal immune responses are sought. "*
__________________________________________________ _________________
Duration of Immunity: *The Rabies Vaccine Challenge* - Show #185 Animal Talk Radio Show 7/30/08 http://www.blogtalkradio.com/animal...mmunity-The-Rabies-Vaccine-Challenge-Show-186

*Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: What We Know and Don't Know*, Dr. Ronald Schultz http://www.cedarbayvet.com/duration_of_immunity.htm 

*What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines,* Dr. Ronald Schultz 
http://www.puliclub.org/CHF/AKC2007Conf/What%20Everyone%20Needs%20to%20Know%20About%20Cani ne%20Vaccines.htm 

*Vaccination: An Overview* Dr. Melissa Kennedy, DVM360 http://veterinarycalendar.dvm360.com/avhc/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=568351

*World Small Animal Veterinary Association 2007 Vaccine Guidelines* http://www.wsava.org/SAC.htm Scroll down to Vaccine Guidelines 2007 (PDF) 

The *2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are accessible online at http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm .

The *2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are downloadable in PDF format at http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocumen...s06Revised.pdf .

Veterinarian, Dr. Robert Rogers,has an excellent presentation on veterinary vaccines at http://www.newvaccinationprotocols.com/

October 1, 2002 _DVM Newsletter_ article entitled,* AVMA, AAHA to Release Vaccine Positions*, http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=35171

July 1, 2003 _DVM Newsletter _article entitled, *What Do We Tell Our Clients?*, Developing thorough plan to educate staff on changing vaccine protocols essential for maintaining solid relationships with clients and ensuring quality care http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=61696

July 1, 2003, _DVM Newsletter _article, *Developing Common Sense Strategies for Fiscal Responsibility: Using an interactive template to plan service protocol changes *http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=61694

_Animal Wellness Magazine_ Article Vol. 8 Issue 6, *How Often Does he REALLY Need A Rabies Shot* 
http://www.rabieschallengefund.org/files/AWM_V8I6.pdf

*The Rabies Challenge* Animal Wise Radio Interview
Listen to Animal Wise (scroll down to The Rabies Challenge 12/9/07)

*The Vaccine Challenge *Animal Talk Naturally Online Radio Show » The Vaccine Challenge - Show #91

*Rabies Shot Killed my Poodle* May 28, 2008 Channel 5 News WCVB http://www.thebostonchannel.com:80/news/16410586/detail.html?rss=bos&taf=bos

*US Declared Canine-Rabies Free -- CDC Announces at Inaugural World Rabies Day Symposium *CDC Press Release - September 7, 2007

Rabies Prevention -- United States, 1991 Recommendations of the Immunization Practices Advisory Committee (ACIP), *Center for Disease Control's Morbidity and Mortality Weekly* March 22, 1991 / 40(RR03);1-19 http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00041987.htm *"A fully vaccinated dog or cat is unlikely to become infected with rabies, although rare cases have been reported (48). In a nationwide study of rabies among dogs and cats in 1988, only one dog and two cats that were vaccinated contracted rabies (49). All three of these animals had received only single doses of vaccine; no documented vaccine failures occurred among dogs or cats that had received two vaccinations. "*


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh lord, let the games begin. Kris where are we on the challenge. The herding club donated last year and I'd love to give an update at our next meeting.

Terrasita


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Oh lord, let the games begin. Kris where are we on the challenge. The herding club donated last year and I'd love to give an update at our next meeting.
> 
> Terrasita


Terrasita,

We are 2/3 of the way through the 2nd year of the concurrent 5 and 7 year rabies challenge studies and have raised approximately $45,000 towards the 3rd year's budget of $200,000.

The herding club officer who sent in the donation must have received a written thank you letter from The Rabies Challenge Fund for the club donation, but I would like to also thank you for helping make the studies possible!

Kris


----------

